# 2002 Maxima Bose removal HELP!!



## Chunknorris (Aug 22, 2008)

I just purchased a 2002 Maxima and would like to add a nice sound system to the car. With the car being so new to me I don't like to remove things without knowing what to do. This may sound stupid but how do I get that damn dash cover off to get to the stereo??!! lol. Now what I'm thinking of doing is putting in an aftermarket head-unit, while using the bose door speakers and adding my own sub box. I'm aware that I need the adapter for the Bose setup. So I have the subs, head-unit, and plan on buying the aftermarket dash-kit and the adapter. Do I need the wire harness also if I'm getting the adapter? FINALLY, can I use my 4-channel amp with the Bose speakers or will they be powered heavily enough to roll with thumpin subs? And if anybody doesn't mind explaining the process for the whole thing it would help too. Sorry for the long post, but if anybody is willing to help I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Vman1 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Hold On!!!*

I have a 2001 Maxima SE with a Bose sound system. A nice stock unit with a poor 8"sub on the back deck. Nothing a new aftermarket system wouldn't help...right? First, the head unit(Bose/Clarion) is a preamp only. Each speaker has an amp on it including the lame duck sub visible from the trunk. I did not want the hassel of removing everything since I was most unhappy with the sub rattling like a piece of crap @ moderate volume levels. I disconnected the three screws holding the little amp to the sub from inside the trunk & disconnected the two wires holding them together. Inside the car I removed the Bose cover to expose the sub and removed three screws holding it in place. It really doesn't look like a traditional speaker w/a massive magnet hanging off of it, but rather a flat sub. Believe it or not the amp is that little silver box(inside the black housing) which is now hanging in the trunk!!! If your 2002 is like my 2001 then your sub is rated at 1 ohm. You can test this w/ a voltmeter. I purchased a (Kicker) free air dual voice coil 2 ohm sub and wired it in parallel which drops it to 1 ohm and dropped it in the old spot and connected the 2 wires(+ & -) from the amp & I was done. Better sound & no huge box in the trunk! PS- the sub amp is rated @100 watts so if you do this don't buy a killer sub rated @ 1000 watts as it will sound like s**t!! My Kicker is rated @ 250 watts & it sound great. This process will not equal you spending 3g's on an aftermarkert system as you will always have a better system if you spend the money but I wanted better bass reponse without the huge box in the trunk and i got it for $120 which included sound dampening material. i hope this helps! Take care and good luck.


----------

